# Restored Falcon / Blackhawk



## prewarmachine (Apr 16, 2022)

Just brought this one home late last night. 8 hour round trip after work. Restored 10+ years ago for a motorcycle museum. Hung up and never ridden after completion. Lots of chrome work, all original rubber, hand striped. Haven't wiped it down just yet, so it will improve a little from here. Serial is 41043 I think...
  I'm no expert on these so I'm calling it a Falcon. I think 1935, but if anyone has insight, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 16, 2022)

Beautiful


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 16, 2022)

Great score there. I saw that one too. I love the saddle and rack.


----------



## prewarmachine (Apr 16, 2022)

Yeah, once the price dropped, I had to take a shot at it. Got lucky on this one.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks for sharing . That's  a beautiful bike .  I'm diggin' it  😛  😛  😛    Great Photo's !! 🤓


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 16, 2022)

Nice bike for sure!  Congrats!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 16, 2022)

Does black with red accents ever get old...lol
Beautiful.


----------



## JRE (Apr 16, 2022)

Beautiful can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 17, 2022)

This bicycle is absolutely REGAL !

Kindly take the small amount of time needed to 'straighten' the valve stem on the front wheel

Rating = 100 out of 100


----------



## Mercian (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi @prewarmachine 

Very nice, I bet youare well pleased.

We can't date it from '41043', but if you look on the bottom of the bb, you will find two sets of numbers. If it is a 1935, one will start with an N (so, possibly N41043). Above that will be stamped a two or three letter/number combination. If you can tell us these numbers, we can date the bicycle to the month.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 17, 2022)

Certainly a piece to be proud of, congratulations.


----------



## prewarmachine (Apr 17, 2022)

Mercian, it is hard to read out. It does appear to have an N in front of the serial, but it looks smaller. It may also be 141043 as there is a line between the small N and the 4.
The second set higher up looks to be B10.
Do these seem as they should be?


----------



## prewarmachine (Apr 17, 2022)

Spokemaster, this is for you...
Even did the back wheel haha


----------



## Mercian (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi @prewarmachine 

Thanks for (rapidly!) sharing those photos. (-:

B10 says it's an October 1935 made frame, and, this would match with serial number N141043 (N41043 would be too early for the frame date).

Serial numbers were allocated somewhat haphazardly, in that they seemed to be stamped on to whichever bike got into the stamping room next, so close frame numbers can often be different models. In this case, the nearest surviving frame number I have listed is this Elgin Bluebird N140990,









						Sears Elgin Men's Bluebird..but what year? | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

So this week I pulled something kinda cool from a out a building it's old rusted missing parts and even got a bullet hole through the tank ...but at least the badge was there & intact. anyways what do you think of it?  I post a few other pics on the thread later




					thecabe.com
				




The closest similar frame to yours I have listed is Elgin Blackhawk N135840 / B10 here:









						Sold - 1935 Elgin Blackhawk | Archive (sold)
					

$1500 plus the ride,local pickup available NW Ohio




					thecabe.com
				




As you've noted, they were using an unusually small N just at this point.

So, yes, it all checks out nicely.

I hope that helps,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## prewarmachine (Apr 17, 2022)

That's some great info! I really appreciate you sharing all that and for checking out the serial number. Nice to have the age pinpointed


----------



## Nashman (Apr 17, 2022)

Gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 17, 2022)

yes very nice !!


----------



## Coot (Apr 23, 2022)

I do love a nice Falcon.


----------



## TheChase1 (May 8, 2022)

Congrats on your find and hard work chasing it .


----------

